# Ducks for sale for training



## GON4ELK (Jul 30, 2009)

Spring is coming. Was selling them for $10 each, now $5 each. I need them gone.

Steve 435-452-1957


----------



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

Where are you?


----------

